# Nausea- Thyroid Radiation Related?



## JoeFromSD (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm a 66 year old male in pretty good health. For the last 10 years I've been having these nausea 'episodes' where I won't fell well for days or sometimes even weeks at a time. Not really sick, I just don't feel well. No energy, can't think straight so I can't get anything done.

Then I get what I call 'attacks' (maybe 5 times a year) where the nausea is so extreme I have to lie down and within 10 minutes I'm actually paralyzed with the nausea. Can't get up, even if the house was on fire. It gradually recedes and after about an hour I'm able to finally get up.

when I was an infant (1952?), they put some sort of radioactive material down my throat, something to do with my adenoids?

I'm wondering if this radiation and its effect on my thyroid could be the cause of these episodes and attacks? My Doctor can't find anything, I hope someone can give me some advice, maybe on what tests my Dr can do.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board.

Thyroids seem to be deteriorating over time due to many different things, exposures, who knows??.

Could you please share some thyroid labs that have been run on you as well as ranges and maybe we can at least help determine your thyroid function.

Have you been tested for food allergies? Stomach issues?


----------



## JoeFromSD (Sep 13, 2016)

Oh I haven't had any thyroid tests done yet, I'm going to bring up this thyroid radiation with my Dr next week. I'm hoping to find out here if this nausea has been reported by others who received radiation as an infant, so I have something to tell my Dr.

I'm also going to ask for allergy tests.

Lovlkn, I really appreciate your reply!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Do the nausea episodes come on after eating or are they random? I'm wondering if you've got gall bladder or acid reflux/GERD issues.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

I never had any radiation but I used to get waves of nausea when my thyroid began failing to the point where symptoms started.

The nausea was random and I had it every day but not as bad as you describe.

This nausea went away after starting desiccated thyroid.

The synthetic hormone only made it worse...........

Have you ever had your heart checked out?

My Father used to get real bad nausea before He had a heart attack and quadruple bypass surgery.


----------



## JoeFromSD (Sep 13, 2016)

Oh completely random Jenny. For a long time I kept track of what I was eating and being exposed to, but you see I've eaten the same sort of diet and foods the whole time.

No acid reflux, but why do you think it could possibly be the gall bladder??

Yes Creeping my heart is fine. I have the random nausea 'episodes' almost every day now, but the 'attacks' only maybe 5 times a year.

Boy I really appreciate the feedback Folks


----------



## JoeFromSD (Sep 13, 2016)

say, how do I enable email notifications on this forum??


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

If the episodes aren't coming after eating, it's probably not gallbladder (though it wouldn't hurt to get that checked).


----------



## JoeFromSD (Sep 13, 2016)

Received notification, thanks Jenny I'll bring that up with my Dr.


----------



## BurntMarshmallow (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi Joe,

I feel for you. I've had my fair share of nausea in my lifetime and it's got to be one of the worst experiences ever.

Does it happen only when you're already awake? I mean, does it ever wake you up at night or from a nap?

Just brainstorming off the top of my head, a few things I've read that can cause nausea:

1) parasites - not as rare as you'd think. Might explain the episodic nature of your nausea since parasites are very cyclical.

2) B1, B3, or B6 deficiency - all can cause nausea. There are numerous and surprising things that can lead to this, including #1.

3) SIBO - small intestinal bacteria overgrowth, which can lead to digestive problems and deficiencies.

4) Brain tumor - hopefully not, but nausea can literally be all in our heads. Seems like this would be more constant though.

5) Vertigo - crystals in the inner ear can move around, and cause dizziness and nausea. Especially common as we get older.

6) Magnesium deficiency - this one surprised me. I usually think of headaches for magnesium deficiency, but apparently nausea is one of the first signs. And pretty much everyone has a magnesium deficiency. It's more common than the common cold. It's just a good idea for everyone to take magnesium anyway.

7) B12 deficiency - very common and symptoms include brain fog, fatigue, nausea. Some research suggests that everyone over the age of 60 has a B12 deficiency because as we age we lose the ability to absorb it from food. Supplements usually contain very high doses because only a tiny fraction is absorbed.

Adding an apple cider vinegar tablet to your meals might help you considerably, along with some B12 and magnesium.

I'm about to get this for myself:

https://www.amazon.com/Natures-Apple-Cider-Vinegar-Tablets/dp/B00020IF1Y/ref=pd_rhf_se_p_img_4?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=AQ5STH16M620WKJBECKV


----------



## JoeFromSD (Sep 13, 2016)

OK folks I can go in to the lab and get some tests done, looks like I had a test in January, I'm trying to get the results,

but for this new test, which thyroid tests should I make sure I get?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I would make sure at the very least, Free T3 and Free T4 are included. And maybe antibodies like TgAb, TPOAb, and Trab or TSI.


----------



## JoeFromSD (Sep 13, 2016)

OK I'll be requesting those Jenny, are there any others I could ask for?


----------



## JoeFromSD (Sep 13, 2016)

when they do a thyroid test, do they usually include all the possible thyroid tests, or do I also need to request some others?


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

The standard test is usually TSH and totalT4.

The others need to be requested by your Doctor.

If you are getting them done yourself Independent Labs have package deals containing the tests mentioned above by jenny v.


----------



## JoeFromSD (Sep 13, 2016)

OK my results are normal, 4.03. Was this just one thyroid test, or are there others I could get??


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

What test is that result for? TSH?


----------



## JoeFromSD (Sep 13, 2016)

I don't know Jenny, but I'll ask!


----------



## JoeFromSD (Sep 13, 2016)

Boy I get such great care at the VA 

here are the results-

Specimen: SERUM. CH 0916 731
Specimen Collection Date: Sep 16, [email protected]:23
Test name Result units Ref. range Site Code
TSH HS 4.03 mIU/mL 0.49 - 4.67 [664]


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Ugh, the VA. Your TSH may fall in the "normal" range, but that is not normal. Most of us feel our best with a TSH around 1.0. Can you push for further testing?


----------



## JoeFromSD (Sep 13, 2016)

If you can give me some ammo Jenny, like what you just said about most of us feeling better around 1, or any other reasons I can argue.

I have no complaints with the Va been getting excellent car since '72


----------



## JoeFromSD (Sep 13, 2016)

Jenny, could you give me some more reasons I can tell my Dr., about maybe needing some other tests? Like what you said about most of us feeling better around 1.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

If you google TSH and Free T3, you'll come across many articles that show more. Around here, we've seen patient experience that backs that up, but many doctors and hospitals stick to the old, outdated TSH range of .40-4.0 and many don't even test FT3. I'm hopeful we'll see a change in the medical guidelines of treating thyroid patients at some point, as more and more patients become vocal and demand better care.


----------

